# One Can Never Have Too Many Toys



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Some of us anyway..............


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm jealous. Most of my dogs toys are missing a body part or two.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

can't beat a dog that will fetch both, yes both! crocs in one go


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Funny - I was reading this and I looked down and I see Cash with some of his toys...I agree with TexasRed, the toys in my house no longer resemble what they originally were!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June with brand new Frisbee


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Sadie looks so cute! Oh Vs and their toys...
Most of Nico's toys are reduced to strips of fabric or chunks of rubber within a day..... we still leave them out for him and he still plays! Sometimes he prances up with a tiny 2 inch strip of rope or shoelace in his mouth and wonders why I won't play tug haha.
He has some special toys in a cupboard that he only gets to play with when supervised  saves money, means it's a treat, and less cleanup of shredded toys!! That is where the squeakers live :
So much thrashing:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kuiO7yNmwpM


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Mia destroys some toys within minutes, but other toys inexplicably last a whole lot longer. It's like she knows to be more careful with the ones she really, really likes. She's had her favorite bear since the day I brought her home, and she's six months now. She likes to pick it up when she greets me. This is Mia with her moose, which has been around for months.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

although Elvis has many toys of his own, he's never been able to resist my youngest son's sock monkey


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pearl and Mr. F have 3 toy boxes, located in different rooms of the house where they spend time, fortunately, they are both kind to their toys. However, dogs will be dogs and we do take some serious casualties. I found replacement squeakers on Amazon for cheep, and so I can run my own repair operation. 
Here is one toy that is on it's last repair ( I would have said last lags... but it has no legs left. This is one of Pearls favorite's she likes small "Heads" that fit in her mouth all the way, so Fergy can't get at them to tug them away from her. Then she just walks around squeaking them... She just LOVES the squeakers!!


----------

